# More Agility... and Another New Title! :-)



## dana (Dec 3, 2006)

Wow! Great Job! whats agility?


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Congratulations Quiz. Great job.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Congrats to you and Quiz!!!!!!!!!

Hooch


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

way to go Stephanie and Quiz good job


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

Stephanie, that is just awesome!! 

Good for you and Quiz...you must be very proud.


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

dan said:


> Wow! Great Job! whats agility?


Oh Dan, agility is an awesome sport!!

Here's a link: Welcome to USDAA


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Congratulations Quiz and Stephanie! It's wonderful to see someone having so much fun with their dogs!


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

YAAAAY Quiz! You guys are doing awesome! Videos?


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

katieanddusty said:


> YAAAAY Quiz! You guys are doing awesome! Videos?


Thanks! 

Sadly, no video from yesterday. I ran out of the house still half asleep in the morning and forgot to take the camera with me.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

WOW! - FIVE placments alone would be incredible, but 5 FIRSTS!!!!
HOLY SMOKES! WTG!!


----------

